

Y Combinator/HN Forum? - shahedkhan30

What do you guys think of a YCombinator/HN forum? I can use my current vBulletin lease, would any other people be interested in taking part in this project?<p>I plan on having a real-time chat IRC for HN, and a YCombinator FAQ Forum, where hackers/entrepreneurs can enjoy their time at, etc.<p>Would any designers/developers be interested in this side project?
======
pbreit
I suspect the best course of action is to build it so that folks can better
evaluate how compelling it is. I also doubt a Vbulletin-based solution is
going to fly with this audience.

~~~
ScottWhigham
No offense but that's some strange advice. OP would likely have to spend 10-20
hours getting it to a point where it would be usable/impressive. Personally I
think it's wise that he asks the community if they are even interested before
he spends that sort of time.

~~~
pbreit
Sorry, but the culture here is more of the variety that if you think you have
a good idea, you build it and see what people think. Code speaks. You're not
going to get terribly actionable feedback here as you would if you had
something to show. There's a whole genre of "Show HN" and weekend projects.

~~~
ScottWhigham
That's not exactly true. I'm not new here. Just because there's a bunch of
teens and young 20s doing "Show HN" stuff doesn't mean that "Build first, find
market second" is the best thing in all situations, does it? Lots of "Show HN"
stuff is of the "Hey, I'm learning {new language} and built this to help learn
it. What do you think?" variety which doesn't apply here.

The way I see it the guy asked a question hoping to help the community and you
are flippantly telling him his question is worthless; that you won't give him
"actionable feedback" until he spends 20-30 hours on it. Pshaw.

~~~
pbreit
It's not that it's teens and 20-somethings. It's that it's "Hacker News" and
the culture drafts off of pg and Y Combinator. If you think you have a good
idea, you build it. I was not being flippant at all. There is an extreme bias
towards building in this community. Sorry.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I disagree, respectfully of course. Rather than "build it", I think the
culture here is "fail fast". What better way to fail fast than to figure out
that you should not waste your time building something because no one
cares/needs it?

------
retroafroman
How would this be different from what HN already offers?

~~~
shahedkhan30
Well the community forum would offer a real-time member chat (IRC Room).

Y Combinator fellows and or future applicants would get together socially, ask
questions, receive advice, etc.

~~~
retroafroman
With the exception of IRC, that is pretty much what happens here.

~~~
milkshakes
and freenode #startups is basically HN irc

------
petervandijck
Honestly? Bad idea. We already have a place to talk.

------
shahedkhan30
I believe I will start this community, and hopefully get some advertising down
within the HN community.

I would really appreciate it if users can help out, or donate some of their
time to this community board.

I'm looking for additional Administrators, Moderators, Designers, and
Programmers to join the sub-groups I will be creating.

Please post below if you are interested!

